# Sharking at the Condos report 8/24



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I arrived at the beach at 5:00 to do some recon on the the surf/sea grass conditions. After throwing out a few lines and LP swimming out past the first bar it was not looking good. We decided to load the gear up and head to the sound across from Chickenbone beach. We arrived at the sound and were greeted by an amazing sunset. We started hauling shark gear and kayaks and getting gear ready to run baits. I had to stop many times to enjoy the beautiful scenery, something about having shark rods lined up for 100yds down the beach (and the sunset) just gives you that warm fuzzy feeling! We deployed our last baits as the sun set and we immediately started getting bites, mosquito bites!! After drenching ourselves in off the beers started cracking the BS started flowing and we were ready to hear some reels start screaming! Gatorfan was the first to yell FISH ON! He quickly winched in a nice big Bull Red on the 12/0. After a few mug shots it was returned safely to the sound. Around 12:00 After a long dry spell we were discussing moving to a different location and I hear a clicker screaming. It was fun watching guys scramble to figure out who's rod it was in a line of so many. Way down the beach at the very end LPs 12/0 witch has 3/4 of a big ray on it for bait is losing line. After a good run LP digs in and after a couple seconds of pulling drag the fight is over. The smart shark bit the hunk of ray in half and took the side that did NOT have the hook in it. After a couple more hours with no runs we sent guys to recon the gulf conditions. After getting an ok report we loaded up gear and went over to chickenbone beach. We redeployed baits and hit the chairs, about the time I started dosing off I hear some chaos and all the way at the other end it looks like EJ is hooked up on his 9/0. We scrambled to get the tagging gear, tape measure and get down the beach to help get the beast landed. After about 20 minutes of brawling the shark and sea snot I get EJs leader in hand. After several attempts and a few good whacks with the tail we get the feisty 6' black tip on the beach. After getting her tagged and dehooked the fat girl posed for a few picks and was safely returned to the gulf. At this point it's close to 5:00am and time to once again load up the gear. Thanks to everyone who showed up and made it a great night of sharking! We made some great new friends and successfully tagged and released a shark! We will try and get together at least once a month and the next time were bringing the BBQ. I did not get many photos so I hope the guys will add them to the report. Until then be safe and good luck to all! UGLY


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Sounds like a good time:thumbup:


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

*Pic*

Pic


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice shark EJ


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

*Thanks*



BirdNest said:


> Nice shark EJ



Not to much to say besides just a GREAT TIME. If your new to shark fishing or thinking about getting into it, come join sometime.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Had a great time, looking forward to bringing out bigger reels and meeting up again. I'll grab my better camera next time instead of crappy cell phone pics.




























The only thing I caught in the sound was a conch.










EJ getting his fish on.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Heres a pic of Gatorfans Bull Red that tried to take on the Everol 12/0. Bad move Mr Fish!!!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like a great night!


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Wish you could have been with us Nathan.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

not much to add but i did take a few pics. i speared two rays that afternoon and brought them along. one was pretty decent and the other was a monster as far as spearing goes. it was over 50lbs and drug me around the surf like a rag doll for a minute. took the smaller one and cut the top 1/3 off and gave it to Don then hooked up the bottom 2/3 on my 12/0. the big one got cut into 7 pieces and distributed. 

EJ provided some drinks that kept us warm till the sound of a clicker got the adrenaline going. thanks for that! also good meeting everyone! Loruna had us a little skeptical with his avatar but turned out to be everything you could expect from this crowd. and Scarfus, what a small world, huh? cant wait to pedal 17 miles with you next weekend. 

heres some pics. 

dons piece


my piece (that got torn in half later..)







Ugly


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Ahh yeah, this avatar was from my time in Alaska hanging with the natives. I wish I could bring in something that big.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

yall should plan your next trip on a monday or tuesday so i can go


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Lowprofile, how far out were you when you speared them, between the sandbars? What kind of Hawaian sling is it, do they have different sizes? Never done it before and wouldn't mind getting into it.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

its a 5ft pole with the 3 prongs. make sure they have barbs. i just swim out to the first or second bar, whichever is holding a weed line and rays. i think i heard your supposed to be 100 yards off the beach, or 100 yards from swimmers? not too sure, but the first bar is usually pushing it and there really aren't many people that go past 4ft deep so you should be in the clear. I've never had issues with lifeguards or sheriffs in fort walton or destin and you can count on never getting checked in Pensacola. lol.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

nice report and beautiful pics of the sunset. wish I would've been out there. I will next time even if I have to walk.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

jmiller2502 said:


> yall should plan your next trip on a monday or tuesday so i can go



so lets go monday. during the day till evening. dunno where there's a clear spot. but ill fish pickens pass.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

And the dive shops will carry them? When you going after rays again?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> And the dive shops will carry them? When you going after rays again?


yeah. i'm going sunday in FWB. if you have the extra cash (about $40 more) you should get one with an interchangable tip and get the tri head and a single head with the pivoting barb.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> so lets go monday. during the day till evening. dunno where there's a clear spot. but ill fish pickens pass.


 sounds good to me. Don has my number im ready to catch another monster!


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Matt i will make sure to set some cash aside anesthesia the next shark meet i will make sureties Catholic a ride with you out there. You know i am down for the llooonnnggg trips to the water.


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome trip I wish I could come with yaul one day I need some shark time


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Got this from NOAA. says it was a recapture but then it says "tag only found" in the comments section. not sure if the tag came out and it was found in the pass somehow or the BT was caught again in February.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Did they give you a sombrero? UGLY


----------

